# My Eagle 66 Oil Cans



## dennis (Jun 28, 2017)

Here is a pic of my oil cans.  The one on the left is actually being used.  I took extra time to sand and polish the one on the right so for now it just sits on my display shelf with other projects that I have made. Thanks for sharing the project and blueprints.  It was a fun project.


----------



## wawoodman (Jun 28, 2017)

Noce job!


----------



## NCjeeper (Jul 15, 2017)

They look good Dennis.


----------



## Vacuum (Jul 16, 2017)

Very nice.


----------



## rwm (Jul 17, 2017)

Looking great!
Robert


----------

